

Things I Learned In 2013 - lcusack
http://lcusack.tumblr.com/post/68007103801/things-i-learned-in-2013

======
unfug
One of the things that I've learned in recent years closely relates to several
of those points: There is no shame in being wrong, it is much more important
to quickly adapt to new information that has since proved your original
assumptions incorrect.

Especially on the non-IT side in the corporate world, it seems like a lot of
people have an irrational fear of making a decision on anything in case that
decision ends up being wrong. Instead you end up with either a watered down
solution that doesn't really solve the problem or the decision to delay the
problem entirely.

~~~
rdtsc
> There is no shame in being wrong, it is much more important to quickly adapt
> to new information that has since proved your original assumptions
> incorrect.

It is also important to create a culture that doesn't punish mistakes
excessively. You want smart, creative people taking some measure of risk. If
they perceive they will be punished for small mistakes, they'll stop making
mistakes (which means start doing only mundane boring things) or will just
leave.

------
ksikka
All the things you mention are so true! I learned the same this year so I can
relate.

Unfortunate but I suspect that wisdom cannot be taught, only learned from
experience.

------
harvestmoon
Just as an FYI, my McAffee program warned me against visiting the site
mentioned on the tumblr page.

~~~
lcusack
hmmm. Thanks, could you tell me what device / browser you were using?

~~~
harvestmoon
Sure. Windows 7 laptop, Mozilla Firefox. Just wanted to let you know as it's
possible others are affected. Good luck!

~~~
ternaryoperator
FYI, on Windows 7 with Kaspersky Pure 3.0, using Chrome, it generates no
warning.

